# Another member from the North West. Faulty Delonghi?



## Dusty (Aug 24, 2021)

Hello everyone.

I have a Delonghi Magnifica Bean to Cup ESAM4200 model. I had a Philips Saeco before that, that was a great machine, had it for about 7 years but sadly it broke about six months ago. I didn't realise how good the Philips was until I got this Delonghi!

The Delonghi has been working fine, it's now about five months old. Recently though it has a intermittent fault where it has been giving varying amounts of coffee when the dial is set to max. It started off with just a little less coffee in the cup, but this morning it was more like a half cup even though the dial was set at max. It's not the water level, there are no error lights, no weird noises, it is set to soft water so hasn't come up for descale yet.

The dial is used regularly between the half cup setting and max, it's not stiff or sticky. It doesn't make any sense to me. Can anyone help? It is still under warranty so can return it but it isn't faulty all the time, just say, every fifth or sixth cup maybe it doing it.

Grateful for any advise.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.

Sorry for the late reply. I suggest you head to the Delonghi threads, and post your issues with videos, if any.

Btw, since you say it is only 5 months old, did you contact the seller?


----------

